# Esotar 110, 430, 1200, TRU Billets, SSLD6i



## MrDave (May 19, 2008)

This review is a lengthy one, as it includes a lot of auxillary detail. I wanted to have all the products together and give them a personal and intimate write-up. Hopefully some of the things I say will reverberate with potential readers that, like myself a couple years ago, came across a thread such as this with a goal in mind.

The car is a 2006 Infiniti G35x. The system is comprised of the following equipment: DynAudio Esotar 110, 430, 1200, Esotec MW182's. Fully modded TRU Technology Billet-SIX and Billet 2200. A pair of TRU Technology SSLD6i's. StraightWire Encore II and Symphony II. Alpine H900. Kenwood DDX8019. Deadening provided by Cascade Audio. Big three upgrade and more. Upgraded alternator and battery.

Link to full sized photos of install at bottom.

*The Backdrop*

Music has been a passion of mine my whole life, both playing and listening. With that, it's only expected that I have a strong interest in audio equipment, whether it be based in home audio, or mobile audio. That's usually what brings most of us here. 

Over the past several years I have built systems, tore them down, and rebuilt them all over again. Who of us hasn't? It all starts with old school PPI Arts, Pioneer single DIN DSP's, and Decware box designs. Every year you can look back at your former self and say, "Wow, what a noob I was then". That's the most exciting part of the trip, the learning experience, the trial and error, and the unnoticed growth.

I've been around here for a long time, as both a lurker and poster. Quotes I've read from fellow members have made me laugh over the years, as they've managed to capture what is both true and pathetic in this hobby. A thread from not too long ago was titled, "When you know you're too into mobile audio", or the alike. "Leaning over in the car to kiss your girlfriend or wife" was a favorite mention of mine, and how when you do so the imaging changes. (Sorry to the original poster who I am unable to credit, maybe you will crop up.) It all goes along with this concept that we are never "happy". We love music, we love this hobby, and yet, we hate it. All the knuckle busting nights spent in a tight corner of the car, all the high noise floors that require days to solve, and all the potentially ruined relationships with friends and loved ones due to our sick compulsions, all add up to getting it nearly just as we want it, only to then disassemble it, whether it be immediately or in the near future.

Well, luckily for me, the madness has come to an end in the form of the DynAudio Esotar2 product line, coupled with TRU Technology Billets. "If that's all this is, why the long introduction?", you may be wondering. Simply because, like many when they start on this journey, I've found myself pouring over endless Klippel results, frequency charts, and user reviews only to walk away more overwhelemed than when I started. I'm hoping that this review will give others that may be interested in a similar offering the full panoramic view of my situation and how it came to be.

Before I get into it, let me start by saying a few things. As someone who has looked extensively into Klippel results and data written on sheets of paper, as well as trying to hear as much of the current "hype" and recommended products as possible, the written data and claims rarely ever materialize into the real world. Sure, some of these things can be good indicators, but lesson learned, don't let your sun rise and set on them. They still cannot tell us how something "sounds", and with user reviews, we usually see words like tonality, transient response, impact, warm, neutral, and so on. 

These are the type of things I hope to get away from in this review, as often times, what is neutral to one person's ears may be quite forward to another person's ears. Also, the starting reference point of one person may not be anywhere near my starting reference point, or the next persons. Point in case, if my previous setup consisted of Kicker Competitions, of course my current setup would be immeasurably superior, and would simply amaze me.

*The Shout Out*

It's my own moral imperative to include a shout out to Don Amann of Unexpected Creations. There are a good number of members who are familiar with Don, and often become very good friends with him. That is for good reason. None of what I've accomplished would be possible without him spending hours answering barrages of questions about various products, possibilities, or any other ridiculous fantasy I may have had. His integrity extends far past his intentions as a business man, and he has given much of himself as a person to help me along with the learning, as well as with my installation(s), and never has asked for anything in return. I could't say enough, and I know many are right there with me.

*The Beginning*.

Oh my, the majority of us come from humble beginnings. From the early days of old school Solo Barics and Infinity Components, to the later days of Hertz HSK's and JL W6's, at each step we think we are content. Rewind about two years and change, I finally decided to get serious about an automotive build. I took to the internet and tried to soak up as much information as I could. Images of Rainbow and Morel products would tantalize me. It was right around the time Morel released their Ultimo, and Car Audio and Electronics Magazine was buzzing over it and the Supremo set. It definately was something I was looking into, but I've always been a firm believer in hearing is believing. Luckily enough, I have a few friends from Montreal that were always into mobile audio. They gathered up a group and planned a meeting upstate, which I attended. It was there I got a taste for DynAudio. I believe it was the MD130 tweeter in a two way install. I had brought my trusty test CD with me, and I was fond of the natural representation.

I placed DynAudio on my list of things to check out, and continued trying to hear as much as I could. Lurking the forums a lot in those days, I came across a post by Marquis, forum member JayHawkBlk, in which he compared the Esotar 1200 to the Morel Ultimo. Being that published reviews were high on the Ultimo, I was excited to hear about the Esotar. That's when Don came into the picture, and to make a long story short, a million questions and listening sessions later, I was set up with an Esotec 362 system, Esotar 1200, slightly modded TRU Billets, and a TRU SSLD6.

This setup impressed me. It was a huge leap from anything I had ever owned, or ever heard, other than the MD130 tweeter. Despite having a decent repertoire of auditioned products (which I will get into in a bit), this setup seemed able to trump them all. It was the sheer resemblance it possessed to the original recording that always gave it a leg up. Granted, listening to active systems would reveal faults I could not avoid in my passive system, and a certain resolution I simply could not achieve. Like all of us, the pessimist starts to take over and pick apart little areas we wish we could improve. However, we know improving these little areas may require quite a significant price increase and amount of work. What makes us happy yesterday can drive us crazy tomorrow.

Someone who I worked with at the time was a dabbler in indie music, and always appreciated the lifelike qualities my sound system brought to his recordings. He has used a myriad of products, so it was certainly a compliment. In fact, it prompted him to start up his own install, but he didn't want to spring for the same setup and instead landed on a full DLS install with the 8.3i components, Iridium subs and amps. He hoped the stellar track record of DLS products in competition, similar response charts and size of the drivers would equate to a similar or better sound. Unfortunately for him, it did not. 

For me, it was a great time to hear something new. We would trade cars for a couple weeks, as he drove the same car in a newer model, and he was always disappointed when he'd get his back, and I was glad when I'd get mine back. Don't misunderstand this, DLS makes a very competent line of products that perform very well, it simply did not produce music with the proper resemblance as the DynAudio speakers did. It got to the point where he eventually purchased my speakers from me, and I upgraded to the Esotar 330d tweeter. Still not achieving the same sound, he wanted to purchase my amps from me as well. It was the perfect time for me to make the leap to active, and I did.

*The Final Install*

Skipping ahead to where this is all going, the install was completed early this past August. I've been waiting to write the review to give the speakers ample time to loosen up, and for me to listen to music I am familiar with so I could properly assess them. When I first arrived and gave the car a listen, I was pretty amazed. I was listening to test CD's Don had provided me, and things sounded excellent. As mentioned, though, I find it important to listen to material you are very familiar with; songs you have listened to time and time again. It wasnt't until the ride home that I had popped in some personal tried and true tunes and just lost my mind. To be quite honest with you, for me, it was the type of thing that induces tears. It's the culmination of a lot of work, time, and desire to finally grasp a sound you feel you have been chasing for so long, but could never quite accomplish.

Typically, this is the part of the review where most would get into specific songs and describe each and every trait that stands out as impressive. I'm not going to do that. That never does anything for me when I read it in a review, seeing as how not everyone is familiar with the songs, or the specific parts I may listen to for clues. I will include a list of listening material at the end of the review, and some may be familiar and others may be good choices to try.

About the music, very well produced songs, such as those that are digitally done, or nearly every Michael Jackson song, will sound good on even decent speakers. A simple high hat, synthesized bass line around 40hz, and linear, non-overlayed vocals are fairly standard to reproduce. The sound on such music will not vary as greatly from one speaker to the next due to it's simplistic nature. Music where each note has a true shape, timbre, and quality is where merit needs to be earned. 

Esotar 110, Esotar 430










(Points of reference: Rainbow CAL 27, Morel Supremo Piccolo, Morel CDM-54, DLS 8.3i Nobelium/Iridium, Hybrid Audio Clarus/Legatia, ScanSpeak Illuminator tweeter, ScanSpeak 12M Revelator Midrange, and various others.)

Upgrading from the Esotar 330d tweeter to the Esotar 110 tweeter was not as prolific as going from the MD140 to the Esotar 430. Even then, I have found in my dealings of high end car audio that the focus on the perceived sound tends to be a bit off. Once you are at this level of high end audio, we shouldn't be talking about transient response anymore. We shouldn't even necessarily be talking about clarity. These things should be expected. In most cases, from DLS to Rainbow to Morel to ScanSpeak, or any other player we like to throw into the mix, the level of transient response and clartiy typically exceeds what we are even capable of hearing. Sure, a lot of speakers can sound good. Very good. They have great detail, but does detail mean accuracy? Does detail mean as close to the original recording as possible? Yes, there is sound quality in regards to reproducing these traits, but we've typically accomplished them being at such a high level. So, how about we talk about the actual qualities of these sounds being produced. 

We should simply be talking about the sound, and the sound of these speakers is as close to the real thing as I've ever heard from an automotive product. Complex musical passages on live orchestrated music are produced with complete seperation in sounds, and are as close to the original as you can get without actually being there. It was the first time that live recorded program material had given me that same "live on stage" effect while sitting in my driver seat. When my days consisted of more free time, I was a proficient piano player, and am used to being around unamplified live instruments and voices. If I close my eyes, and allow for some temporary suspension of disbelief, it's as though you are front stage at an enormous event. Frankly, it's emotional. If the music is being produced in such an original emotional authority as the artist intended, I really have nothing left I need to say about the quality of these speakers. 

Sound quality? You bet. More importantly, accuracy? Absolutely, and it's to a degree I have not heard in an automobile, and flirts with significantly designed home audio pieces. Every pluck of a string, tickle of the ivory, or stoke of a violin string is produced with stunning dynamics that make you beg to wonder if the instrument is actually present in the car. I've found it to be that fantastic. This occurs frequently in simpler pieces of music in which one instrument is the sole focus, and it especially occurs on my own personal live recordings of live instruments, or digitally generated ones from digital pianos. Other than the alteration in sound from the environment of the car, these pieces are produced in the same exact manner as their live instrumentations. 

The vocals are something I needn't get into, lest this write up becomes even longer. From male to female, to A Capella, be prepared to hear it as you did in concert. My studio recordings of voice work place you right next to the person who is singing. Nothing is lost. You can hear the sounds bellowing from their lungs and abdomen with every whisp of breath, crackle of their voice, grunt, or even movement of saliva in their mouths. More importantly than these details, everything is produced with perfect precision to the real thing, and captures the very essence and emotion the artist is conveying.

We love to talk about impact, space, and whether or not a speaker sounds forward or laid back. With the Esotar family of speakers, I find that whatever goes in, is exactly what comes out. What's meant to be subtle is, and what's meant to stand out does. Whether an instrument is played softly or violently, the speakers can trickle the most delicate sounds, or tear your face off with powerful guitar medleys. Cymbals crash, basses strum, and it all sounds as it should. It's correct, it's accurate, it's simply exact, and it all seems so effortless.

MW182's Esotar 1200 infinite baffle










(Points of reference: Rainbow Woofer 175, Rainbow Vanadium, Morel Supremo 9", Morel Ultimo 12", DLS 8i Iridium/Nobelium, DLS Iridium/Nobelium 10" Hybrid Audio Clarus/Legatia, Peerless SLS 8", DIYMA R12, JBL GTI MKII 10", JL W7/W6, Image Dynamics v3 IDMAX/IDQ, Stereo Integrity Mag v4, Critical Mass UL12, and top offerings from other companies that aren't worth mentioning.) 

My choice of using the MW182's came after I already had purchased Esotar 650's, which were never installed. Simply, I wanted to be able to have all my sound coming from the front with little need for a subwoofer, other than adding a little extra pop when I wanted, and strengthening the bottom most octaves. Plus, I had the space in my doors. Some people don't. What I'd say about the Esotar 1200 I can to some degree about the 182's. They are merely an extension of each other to accomplish the same goal. Typically, the midbass in most installs outperforms the subwoofer. They tend to appear quicker, and the subwoofer is usually what needs tweaking to match the front stage, not the other way around. Even when I ran the Esotar 1200 in a 1.25cu enclosure, it had seeamless integreation and zero localization. Now that I have it IB, it's everything you could possibly want the sub stage in your car to be. 

I have a long list of subwoofers I've listened to and tested extensively, and it's for the sole purpose of trying to find a subwoofer that can compete with the Esotar 1200. It has not happened. If I found something superior, it would be in my car. With subwoofers, many use the term "transient response" when referring to how quickly the cone can start and stop to try and faithfully produce 1/8th and 1/16th beat musical passages. The truth is, while it is a combination of things, it has more to do with distortion. I've read all the articles on lowering inductance. I've read all the articles on the correlation of low moving mass with a high BL product. There are one or two other schools of thought in this field, and I've adhered and tried subwoofers that follow these rules to accomplish a perceived "speed". Not one of these subwoofers ever matched the Esotar in distinctly seperating nearly overlaying notes. 

Unlike any of the other subs I've listened to, the Esotar keeps it's composure and sound even at high volumes. All things we initially listen for in order to test for sound quality, this subwoofer sets a new standard. As for the sound of the subwoofer itself, and I say this with confidence, it is the most accurate transducer for the automobile, period. In fact, it could even rival, or surpass, highly touted home audio subwoofers I've auditioned. It is tonally correct. Once again, personal friends of mine have been drummers, and the accuracy in which this subwoofer is able to produce varying timbres of a single frequency with absolutely lifelike ability is astounding. It's amazing how many notes of the same frequency can sound completely different. It is the subwoofer that never flinches in the face of any program material. As for the 182's, take some of the Esotar 1200 goodness and put it up front in the cabin with you. It's exquisite. 

The substage of the system plays the smallest range, and woofers and subwoofers are a fairly standard assembly of several components. We stare at the T/S parameters, model them out, and hope it equates to real world results. Truth be told, it typically doesn't. Anyone can look at the T/S parameters of the Esotar 1200 and assume it's a fairly standard subwoofer. It's performance tells a completely different story, and it's so refreshing as a long user of many subwoofers to finally have a subwoofer that "gets it right". 

While it is true that the subwoofer plays the smallest range, it seems to be the thing we all obsess over the most. I think that's because they never quite reach our expectations. I've always wished the way subwoofers sounded in my home could translate into the automobile, yet it has never happened. Car audio subwoofers were second best. Already having a strong reference point of audiophile grade subwoofers, I didn't expect anything that much more superior out of the Esotar 1200 than what I had already heard. After a month I tried to swap back some of my other high end subwoofers, and I couldn't believe the difference. It's as though I never truly knew what bass sounded like. Sure, I hear this all the time. People who swap from a lesser subwoofer to a better subwoofer often experience the new "epiphany" of what bass should sound like. However, the Esotar 1200 was playing next to subwoofers that are already at the top of the class. It truly makes you into a subwoofer snob. I've even turned my back on my Velodyne Digital Drives. The thing I've realized is, the Esotar never draws attention to itself. It does everything you'd want a subwoofer to do and, I must reiterate, it is tonally correct. You don't notice the significant difference until you are familiar with it, but you will once you try to rekindle the love affair with your previous subwoofer, but there simply isn't any love left. You've moved on.

TRU Technology fully modded Billet-SIX and Billet 2200










There are a lot of quality amp manufacturers out there, and TRU has certainly made it's way into the pole position. My affinity for these amplifiers stems from a few things. They mate beautifully with a speaker such as the Esotar2 product line due to their adherence to a natural sound signature. I also find them to be incredibly priced. Any amplifier at this level comes with superb build quality, more power than it's numbers tell, and TRU is no different. However, in comparison to other manufacturers, the amount of power and capability you get for your buck make them a deal in my eyes. That's the best part about them, the capability. The preamp cards give you the ability to constanty evolve the sound of the amplifier to an ever changing system, sound desire, or maybe just because later you want to beef them up. The Billet-SIX typically comes standard as a 4100 and 2110 on a single chassis. I wanted more power out of the 2ch side, so TRU put a 4100 and 2200 on a single chassis.

The original TRUs that I had only had a few modifications done to the preamp, but the new owner would like to add a few more. He can just pop out the card and send it in for some more mods. Having an amplifier that can evolve without having to purchase a new one makes life easy and cheaper, not to mention the modifications can make a huge difference in sound and power. I chose not to include any amplifier references, simply because varying amplifiers with different headunits, wiring, and components are impossible to judge. I have A/B'd TRU amps next to other amplifiers before, specifically when I sold my first set of TRU's. The person I sold them to couldn't wait to get them installed, as he felt a large difference in the sound between mine and his car resided in the amps. Before receiving my new set of TRU's I used his DLS Ultimate Iridium amps to fill the gap. Once I got my new set of TRU's in, there was a large difference in the sound. The characteristics had completley changed, and the speakers truly came to life. Despite higher RMS ratings on the DLS A6, the TRU provided more power. We used three different people to blindly compare the amps, and each of them were able to pick out the TRU every time.

If you are really meticulous, you can even opt to include personal Burr-Brown chips or caps that are outside of the ones TRU typically installs, but rather are to your liking. I had the space to accompany them, and everything else fitted perfectly into my goals and nature. It's one of the superior products that gives you control over it's components, sound, with future expandibility options, and great pricing for both the amps and modifications. It's a a dream for us meticulous sound guys.

TRU Technology SSLD6i










Although I hadn't planned on mentioning it, I must because it's an important part of the system. It's a simple, amazingly affordable way to get a stronger signal and improve overall sound quality. Much like Tru's amplifiers, these too can be modified. Even if you prefer a different amplifier, you can still use one of these to tweak your sound a bit. If you have any interference in your line, this device will pull it out. Even mediocre speakers won't be able to escape all the SSLD6 can reveal. I've A/B'd my system with and without this device, and the change is very apparent. I'm forced to crank the gain or volume levels up to try and receive the same level of detail I was getting with the SSLD6, but it goes beyond just having a high level of volume. A line driver it's labeled, yes, but a line conditioner it proves to be. When you consider the price and capabilities, I think it's one of the surest pieces you could invest in.

StraightWire Encore II and Symphony II










The wiring. The often forgotten about component that links our toys together, yet often receives no credit. Well, I'm here to give due credit, for both the wiring and the company StraightWire. Granted, I'm speaking from limited experience. Other than what has been used in the home, this is as far up the totem pole I have gone for a car audio application. What I can tell you is that I've always had a high noise floor in my car. This is the fourth set of RCA's I've had. Previously, they all ranged from entry level, to good, to hyped. Despite power upgrades, proper grounding, hours of debugging, and upgrades to the the big three and more, I always had to keep my gains severely depressed. Even then, there was noticeable hiss in the line, which was accompanied by some alternator whine when I got the system 362. Once I had upgraded to the revealing Esotar 330d, engine noise and alternator whine was my middle name. It made me want to drive the car off a cliff and start over. 

Then, enter the StraightWire. Although I upgraded to an even more revealing system, there wasn't a hitch of noise. Seriously, this made me happier than the system itself. Just the fact that I could press the gas and not have my own personal orchestra accelerating with me, made me gitty with delight. I'm still not used to it, months later. As far as performance, that's difficult to quantify. Do I believe the wiring has made an impact? Yes. To what extent I can't say, as switching to an active processor at the same time masks the trail of the wiring. I can say that there is zero detail lost, zero congestion while multiple instruments and vocals are stacked on top of each other, while the control, smoothness and extension have been improved up and down the frequency range.

As for the company of StraightWire itself, top notch. You give them a ring, tell them what you have, and they give you everything you need. I was thinking something in the top level of their wiring schematic, but they recommended a lower item. Why? I was told anything else would yield little benefit in this enviroment at a significant increase in price. How's that for integrity? I was ready to spend top dollar. Speaking of dollars, the price of their wiring was much lower than I anticipated, especially for such quality and when compared to similar offerings from other respectable wire manufacturers. I placed an order, had some wires custom cut, they showed up three days later. Price, service, quality, and integrity? It's worth me writing a blurb just to say thanks.

*The Final Word*

The Esotar2 family has blurred the line between what's played and what's recorded. You are able to forget that you are listening to speakers, and instead are able to wander down a piano key or two. Believe it or not, these speakers made me love music more. Not just because it sounds better, but because it's emotional again. Their accuracy makes music reek of passion once again, and although we can hear the details on many speakers, we don't feel the emotions beneath them. I'm truly excited about this product because it truly excites me about my music. I get out of my car acting like the arena just poured out from a live showing, something I've only ever experienced in the comfort of home. It's the difference between staying in the car an extra five minutes to make one last tweak, and staying in the car just to enjoy one last listen. I no longer think about the sound and can just enjoy it.

There is no doubt that the stars of the show are the Esotar2 family, but they wouldn't sing like they do if it weren't for the supporting cast of the other extraodinary products. The Esotar's possess all of the raw capability one could possibly ask for, exceeding anything I've heard that was designed for mobile audio. While I've littered this review with superlatives to describe their performance, that doesn't mean everyone should run out and buy Esotar's tomorrow.

I think one of the strangest things I've heard people say is that DynAudio speakers sound "dull". Usually it's because they try to mate some DynAudio speakers with other speakers that are colored in sound, or are used to listening to a colored sound, and thus it gives a dull impression. Other times, it's simply because they prefer a colored sound. I know several people who like a snap to their bass, and tweeters with a lot of added treble. That's what pleases their ears, and that's what suits their desires best. Different products accomplish different goals, so it's dependent on the person.

As for my goals, this is as good as it gets. I personally find the pricing of DynAudio's products to be fair, even though price is secondary to the desire of achieving the sound. Any competitors that are often mentioned in the same light come in similarly or above their price, and from what I've heard, still don't quite have the same performance. They can be purchased direct in the United States so warranty turn around time is nil. Couple that with a nearly non-existent failure rate, which is a testament to their quality, and you have a product you can bank on. That's as important to me as the product itself.

If your sound goals are the same as mine, then sound quality means reproducing the original recording as it was meant to exist. It means wanting to get as close to the artist as possible, and to hear music with every dynamic of every instrument and voice it was recorded with. To achieve full-bodied sound that is as three-dimensional and accurate as sound in real life, I feel there is no finer solution for the automobile than the Esotar2 lineup. My only recommendation is to have ample time to properly audition DynAudio products. They present material in such an original manner that your ears need a sound detox in order to forget about what you've heard, and instead remember what you should be hearing.

Here is some listening material that always provides a good listen:
Avant - Sailing (Christopher Cross remake) _ Anthony Hamilton - Charlene _ Excellent Gentlemen - Yeah, Yeah, Yeah _ Joshua Redman - Elastic Band _ Joshua Redman - Shut Your Mouth _ Ennio Morricone - Deborah's Theme (Once Upon A Time In America) _ Ennio Morricone - Gabriel's Oboe (The Mission) _ Ennio Morricone - Cinema Paradiso _ Ennio Morricone - Romanza Quartiere (Quartiere) _ Juan Pablo Torres - Salt And Peper _ Juan Pablo Torres - Ache _ Mariah Carey - Mine Again _ Stravinsky-Firebird - Dance of the Firebird _ Enrique Inglesias - Now That You're Gone _ Enrique Inglesias - Hero _ Gladiator Motion Picture Soundtrack _ Princess Bride Motion Picture Soundtrack _ Ocean's Eleven Motion Picture Soundtrack _ Jack Johnson - Better Together _ Sade - Smooth Operator _ Luther Vandross - Never Too Much _ Brian McKnight - Anytime _ Brian McKnight - Every Time You Go Away _ Brian McKnight - Still _ Brian McKnight _ Shoulda, Coulda, Woulda _ Boys II Men - Sara Smile _ Boys II Men - Water Runs Dry _ Infected Mushroom - Avratz _ Infected Mushroom - Deepy Disturbed _ Infected Mushroom - Tasty Mushroom _ Stanley Clarke, Al Di Meola, Jean-Luc Ponty - Memory Canyon _ Stanley Clarke, Al Di Meola, Jean-Luc Ponty - Song To John _ Michael Jackson - Off The Wall _ Michael Jackson (Any Song Really) _ Black Eyed Peas - Rockin' In The Beat _ Nils Lofgren - Keith Don't Go _ Paul Simon - Diamonds On The Souls Of her Shoes _ Quincy Jones - Ai No Corrida _ Alicia Keys - If I Ain't Got You _ Chicago - If You Leave Me Now _ Chicago - You're The Inspiration

I think I've named enough. Some of this material is absolutely excellent, while some of it has excellent moments. All in lossless quality, if anyone finds something they fancy.

If you want great lossless CDs with tons of varying sounds, get into a Quincy Jones collection.

Here is a link to photos:

Flickr: MistrDave's Photostream


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

GREAT REVIEW!!! Dynaudio deserves this as well as Don! I have the Esotar2 430 and MD130's with the MW182's and couldn't agree more! Best I have ever heard...period. I went to a local recording studio using soverign (sp) speakers and a huge class A amplifier and he was jealous of my midrange! I have mine on the dash, how are the kicks with these? How is your center image (if set for 2 seats). Looks like you and Don could be twins...lol....at least system wise. Enjoy!


----------



## czechm8 (Oct 15, 2008)

Great review! Strengthens my love affair with my B-2110 and Hammer!
I recently yanked and Esotec 242 set from my ride, and your experience with the Esotar's reminded me of how much I liked the imaging on the Dyn's.


----------



## zacjones99 (May 11, 2009)

Wow that's a great review and a great read. Very well done. I bet my Elemental Designs shallow mount subs would blow that Esotar 1200 away though! Just kidding. Thanks for the review.


----------



## mpaschetto (Mar 14, 2008)

Simply _fantastic _review!

Very nice installation as well....super clean!


----------



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

Bravo! Thank you so much for this review!! I have a feeling I'll be re-reading this one for a while.


----------



## MrDave (May 19, 2008)

Thank you everyone for the kind words. I really appreciate it, as I put a good amount of thought into the review.



Niebur3 said:


> GREAT REVIEW!!! Dynaudio deserves this as well as Don! I have the Esotar2 430 and MD130's with the MW182's and couldn't agree more! Best I have ever heard...period. I went to a local recording studio using soverign (sp) speakers and a huge class A amplifier and he was jealous of my midrange! I have mine on the dash, how are the kicks with these? How is your center image (if set for 2 seats). Looks like you and Don could be twins...lol....at least system wise. Enjoy!


If you have the space for the MD130's, you can create a fantastic setup with the Esotar 430. It really is the premier 4" midrange. I'm sure they are crossed relatively high, and the tweeter is used to round out the rest of the top end. Your sound is probably similar to mine. With how well these drivers work off axis, kick panel installs are better than ever. I think it's easier to hear installs that are in the sails or dash at lower volumes, but at higher volumes, the performance of these speakers installed in the kickpanels gives a great "open ear headphone" effect. You feel encompassed in the sound with no cue as to direction. The center image when tuned for two seats sits above the gear shift, right in front of the dash. Even that is difficult to localize unless you are paying close attention. As the volume increases, localization becomes very difficult.

After a lot of product research and testing on my own, it became obvious to me why Don uses the equipment he does.


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

Dave, thanks for taking the time to post such a complete review. As a musician, for me music is all about emotion - as a performer I seek to emotionally move the audience. I have owned and heard several Dynaudio drivers and they certainly make some great products. I have recently acheived what I think is as close to perfection as I can get in my car unless I spend significantly more and your system qualifies as a system that would best my current system but would also cost significantly more. I estimate I have spent well under $2000 for my system, probably the cost of one driver (The Dyn 1200 sub) in your system. I;m curious as to the approximate cost of your complete install - $10,000? I will certainly keep your system in mind as I make upgrades to my current system. Thanks again for the very detailed insight.


----------



## 1sashenka (Nov 26, 2008)

MrDave,

Love your reviews, please keep them coming.


----------



## KLoNe (Aug 22, 2009)

Many thanks for your hard work and congratulations on reaching the peak of the mountain most of us will only dream of.

A terrific read


----------



## SoundChaser (Apr 3, 2009)

Excellent review..

I also feel like I arrived but only in the sub department. 2 Esotar 1200s (IB) driven by a TRU B4. Those subs do “get it right” with impeccable accuracy. From fast, tight, clean bass to the dirtiest and nastiest of sub tones. Listening to mostly progressive rock and fusion jazz, with a splattering of classical the subs go through all the paces. 

Fronts consist of the Dynaudio Esotec System 342. While excellent drivers I don’t think they’re up to par with the Esotar.

Hats off to Don “6spdcoupe” for carrying and supporting top-notch products.


----------



## juba (Aug 4, 2007)

Hi great review thanks, interested to know your crossover points you chose for those drivers? I can't sleep while you don't have grills on the 430's however! you certainly seem to sing the praises of the esotar drivers, Cheers


----------



## zerodistortion (Jul 23, 2009)

I can't wait to add the 430 to my set-up. That will be the next piece in my set-up but they are so expensive!! Have to start saving some coins...


----------



## burnurass (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks for making me miss my Dyn 362's!!!
I also have an 06 G35 sedan and a long time customer of Don's. 
Where in NY are you located? I would love a listen in the same exact car as mine.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

Mr. Dave! Don told me you were buying some stuff but DAMN I had no clue you were going all out. You have my amps  haha it's awesome.

I am coming to the east coast in a couple weeks and probably making a trip to see Don. Surely, he will get me to buy SOMETHING! Awesome review, makes me upset, as I already want Billets, and now I want them more


----------



## bruther (Sep 22, 2009)

Do you have any more photos of the kick panels?


----------



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

Nice review Dave. Don told me today about your writeup so I came looking for it. Now I am thinking about those 430's.....and maybe those tweets......


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

rockinridgeline said:


> Nice review Dave. Don told me today about your writeup so I came looking for it. Now I am thinking about those 430's.....and maybe those tweets......


Dont think about it just do it.


----------



## Miguel mac (Sep 28, 2009)

awesome review


----------



## SCtud (Oct 16, 2009)

insane system.


----------



## BLACKonBLACK98 (Apr 5, 2008)

while i don't have the bar set nearly as high for my build or it's results i find it reassuring that the brands i have chosen to go with (as well as the dealer) bring this type of satisfaction to someone. usually it's graphs this, t/s that, technical jargon, blah, blah, blah but how often is someone motivated to write a long winded, mushy emotional review like this p)?


----------



## hybridamp (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice! That's all I have to say.


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

this has got to be one of the best well written reviews ive read, does the OP work for a magazine or write for a living?


----------



## pal1982 (Oct 27, 2008)

Your review was absolutely amazing i know i personally have a Tru Technology Billet 4100 with Dynaudio Esotar 110, 650, and 1200 drivers. I also have custom built TARA Labs cables running it through a Panasonic CQ-TX5500W tube head unit and it is by far the best sounding mobile system i have ever heard and while Dynaudio sets the bar for Mobile they also do for Home as well, I know i own a Hi Fi showroom outside of Nashville, TN. and have been doing this for almost 10 years... if you think Dyn's mobile audio is good. You should come take a listen to their Home products! We have on display everything from the bottom to the top literally from the Excite which is where it starts to the Evidence Masters which is where it tops off... Dynaudio sets the standard for sound, engineering, design, and dedication! Take a look at some of these speakers to whet your appetite :-D


----------



## trigg007 (Feb 24, 2010)

Killer install! 10" in the door? What do the 430's go for?


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

trigg007 said:


> Killer install! 10" in the door? What do the 430's go for?


Retail is $1400/pair


----------



## MrDave (May 19, 2008)

snaimpally said:


> Dave, thanks for taking the time to post such a complete review. As a musician, for me music is all about emotion - as a performer I seek to emotionally move the audience. I have owned and heard several Dynaudio drivers and they certainly make some great products. I have recently acheived what I think is as close to perfection as I can get in my car unless I spend significantly more and your system qualifies as a system that would best my current system but would also cost significantly more. I estimate I have spent well under $2000 for my system, probably the cost of one driver (The Dyn 1200 sub) in your system. I;m curious as to the approximate cost of your complete install - $10,000? I will certainly keep your system in mind as I make upgrades to my current system. Thanks again for the very detailed insight.


My system may not best your system. Sure, there is a level of shear performance, but personal preference plays a big part too. If you are currently at your desired spending means and are achieving a level you feel is pretty perfect, then that's all you need. I'm glad you have such an emotion for music as well. It's wonderful. Thanks for the kind comments. I'm not sure what the total came to. I gave Don my bank and routing number, and he took care of the rest.



SoundChaser said:


> Excellent review..
> 
> I also feel like I arrived but only in the sub department. 2 Esotar 1200s (IB) driven by a TRU B4. Those subs do “get it right” with impeccable accuracy. From fast, tight, clean bass to the dirtiest and nastiest of sub tones. Listening to mostly progressive rock and fusion jazz, with a splattering of classical the subs go through all the paces.
> 
> ...


Those genres of music really shine on the Esotar 1200. A lot of natural instruments, and they, as you put it, come across with impeccable accuracy. It'll have you taking the long way home.



juba said:


> Hi great review thanks, interested to know your crossover points you chose for those drivers? I can't sleep while you don't have grills on the 430's however! you certainly seem to sing the praises of the esotar drivers, Cheers


There is nothing tricky about the crossover points. Very straightforward. 
1200 - 20hz to 44.5hz
182's - 44.5hz to 225hz
430's - 225hz-4000hz
110's - 4000hz and up

The drivers are completely clean and happy on my side. However, it seems like my passengers kick their feet a bit. I plan to grill them up this Spring. 



burnurass said:


> Thanks for making me miss my Dyn 362's!!!
> I also have an 06 G35 sedan and a long time customer of Don's.
> Where in NY are you located? I would love a listen in the same exact car as mine.


Upstate. About 45m North of NYC.



Kenny_Cox said:


> Mr. Dave! Don told me you were buying some stuff but DAMN I had no clue you were going all out. You have my amps  haha it's awesome.
> 
> I am coming to the east coast in a couple weeks and probably making a trip to see Don. Surely, he will get me to buy SOMETHING! Awesome review, makes me upset, as I already want Billets, and now I want them more


I sure did. I should have listened to Don's advice from day one. Do it right once. The man speaks the truth and is on his game.



bruther said:


> Do you have any more photos of the kick panels?


I could easily take some more. Just PM me.



BLACKonBLACK98 said:


> while i don't have the bar set nearly as high for my build or it's results i find it reassuring that the brands i have chosen to go with (as well as the dealer) bring this type of satisfaction to someone. usually it's graphs this, t/s that, technical jargon, blah, blah, blah but how often is someone motivated to write a long winded, mushy emotional review like this p)?


Sure. If you are perfectly happy with your system, then that's all that counts. 



lucas569 said:


> this has got to be one of the best well written reviews ive read, does the OP work for a magazine or write for a living?


That's very nice of you to say. I wish I worked for a mobile audio magazine. That'd be a dream job. I do dabble in the ink, however.



pal1982 said:


> Your review was absolutely amazing i know i personally have a Tru Technology Billet 4100 with Dynaudio Esotar 110, 650, and 1200 drivers. I also have custom built TARA Labs cables running it through a Panasonic CQ-TX5500W tube head unit and it is by far the best sounding mobile system i have ever heard and while Dynaudio sets the bar for Mobile they also do for Home as well, I know i own a Hi Fi showroom outside of Nashville, TN. and have been doing this for almost 10 years... if you think Dyn's mobile audio is good. You should come take a listen to their Home products! We have on display everything from the bottom to the top literally from the Excite which is where it starts to the Evidence Masters which is where it tops off... Dynaudio sets the standard for sound, engineering, design, and dedication! Take a look at some of these speakers to whet your appetite :-D


Thanks a lot. I'm glad you are just as excited as I am. Don let me take a listen to a Focus set, or so I think it was, in his basement. It's frustrating how good speakers can sound in the home, and how difficult it is to attain that in a car. They were excellent. I can't even imagine how Evidence Masters must perform. It's the type of thing I feel I'm better off not knowing.



Thanks everybody for the warm comments. It's appreciated. Hopefully some of us will get together this summer and have a listen. Then you could give me your impressions.


----------



## trigg007 (Feb 24, 2010)

Has anyone done an in-car response of the 182?


----------



## Vitiate (Apr 13, 2010)

really nice read - thanks!


----------



## offtime (Jul 15, 2009)

What a great review! Actually it was so nice written it made me stop for a whole hour to think about what have I been doing in this hobby since I started. Dave kinda sumarizes many of the things I think about music and car audio.

I´m simply amused. Thank you.


----------



## vic70 (Jun 24, 2010)

nicely written.very informative.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Just plain beautiful... simple yet gorgeous!!


----------



## JDMRB1ODY (Oct 11, 2008)

Just ordered mine, I can't wait to hook them up.


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

Nice review and damn nice setup!! I hope I can hear Dynaudio some day..


----------



## Clvol1255 (Aug 6, 2020)

Bump what an awesome review just thought it deserved a bump


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

It is definitely a good read.

What's evern more interesting is that; here we are, almost 12 years later, and still to this day; very few manufacturers have been able to create speakers that compete with the Esotar2 lineup.


----------



## Clvol1255 (Aug 6, 2020)

I thought for sure you took note about the straightwires?! Lol yeah I actually read it initially for tru tech review. Great post


----------

